# Liquid Amber Roots



## TomCat1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Estimating a job removing a 40 foot liquid amber and grinding stump. Is there any way to stop roots from continuing to grow, and sprouting suckers, other than root chasing with a stump grinder? Customer would like to avoid trashing the lawn. 
:monkey:
Thanx,
~Tom


----------



## lxt (May 1, 2010)

are you related to for the action? what is a liquid amber??

if you are referring to sweetgum...please check out the actual latin name!



LXT................


----------



## pdqdl (May 1, 2010)

I suspect that excessive sucker growth on a sweetgum indicates that the tree has some serious health issues. Around here, they only start suckering when the tree is about to die.

Look for borers, serious cambium injuries, crown dieback, soil compaction, poor soil, or any other stress factors that could be a cause of the sucker growth.


----------



## TomCat1 (May 1, 2010)

lxt said:


> are you related to for the action? what is a liquid amber??
> if you are referring to sweetgum...please check out the actual latin name!
> LXT................



lxt,
Couldn't care less what the Latin's call it... 
Sweetgum... Liquidambar styraciflua.... sue me.


----------



## TomCat1 (May 1, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I suspect that excessive sucker growth on a sweetgum indicates that the tree has some serious health issues. Around here, they only start suckering when the tree is about to die.
> 
> Look for borers, serious cambium injuries, crown dieback, soil compaction, poor soil, or any other stress factors that could be a cause of the sucker growth.



pdqdl,
Thanx for posting...
The tree is a healthy one, and there is no current sucker growth, however customer reports roots are getting into her ceramic sewer lines, and wants a guarantee that all this stops once stump is removed, and that there will be no subsequent sucker growth. 
One of the contractors she met with before us advised her that could very well happen. 
I read that roots can be treated with Potassium Nitrate to finish them off.
Since we are relatively new to stump grinding I thought I'd check the knowledge base here at Arborsite... never steered me wrong yet.
Thanx Again,
~Tom


----------



## pdqdl (May 2, 2010)

Stump treatment to prevent regrowth is often a herbicide.

Roundup (glyphosate) is safest, as it is almost impossible to kill adjacent trees. Not terribly effective unless done right.
Tordon (picloram) is most effective, although there are stories about damage to nearby trees.

Non-herbicidal approach: cover with black plastic for a month. That does them in too; although it looks bad and kills the grass, too.


----------

